# Where is everybody??



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I have been checking the forum every once in a while. Lately, there are very few new posts, not like it use to be. What happened?


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

It got nice outside every body is racing.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

The Track Off Road Discussion threads are booming. All depends on where you look. like cal said, everyones outside racing.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Geezer's right!*

He's right, Dirt Oval . com has been dead for months as well......:dude:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

HEY Gezer!! 

Do you or that BOY of yours still have any cars left? We'll be in LINDSAY - Saturday July 11th for a little Round y round on the RUG! 

The LOCAL Touring guys will also be running with us on the OVAL!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

gezer2u said:


> I have been checking the forum every once in a while. Lately, there are very few new posts, not like it use to be. What happened?


Dunno just got back here myself.


----------



## fordfreak (May 15, 2007)

Hey Gezer, We are all out here somewhere.Our local track(Checkered Flag Raceway) just finished a five week points series run on the rug. I finished second with the KGB Sniper(great car!!),a Stryker finished first(way to go BigDon),and we had several L.E. Futures and McPappy Darts as well. Is there any hope of KGB getting going again? I think that you have a great car still and it can still keep up with the newer stuff/ my $.02. Enjoy the summer!! Keith


----------

